# Finally got the video completed



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Milliertime has a version, and now this version of the same trip. It was a blast, that sharks were thick and I’ll do it again! Enjoy, and click the Share and like button if you will. Thanks and have a great evening.

Click the link:

http://youtu.be/dWC3plYfX9c


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

That's what it felt like the other day on a few deep water recs and ALL over the edge. Great video!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

definitly need a go-pro. cool stuff.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice video, sharks and dolphin certainly are plentiful!!!

Robert


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Very Cool!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Want be long the sharks will be eating sharks! That is crazy......Good video, and at least you got a few.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Is there a way you could make it to where people on phones could watch it? Seen the picture on FB, looks pretty badass.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

mite wanna fix your link for youtube, you typed youtu.be


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Split, Youtube wont allow this to be on mobile phones, somethingt o do with the music I think. 

King, the link works, it came from the youtube page.
http://www.youtube.com/user/PcolaSharkFishing?feature=mhee

try this one?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice, I enjoyed the video great work!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

sweet video


----------

